# CM vs AOKP



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been on AOKP on my SGN since I got it. I've always in the past ran CM tho. I've never ran CM9 so my question is what are the differences in features and are the features they have alike?? I ready like AOKP but I've been curious about CM9 but don't want to wipe and flash and have to redo my settings and stuff and could I use boot manager pro to try out cm9 if so how to I do that...thx!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You could make a nandroid (backup) of your current ROM and try CM9. If you don't like it, just restore your AOKP backup, and all of your settings/data/layout will be there right at the point the backup was taken.


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> You could make a nandroid (backup) of your current ROM and try CM9. If you don't like it, just restore your AOKP backup, and all of your settings/data/layout will be there right at the point the backup was taken.


Very true I've thought about that to..thx
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

CM9 doesn't have all the features in it yet. It is fast and stable, but if you want features it is not ready yet. If you like AOKP's features stick with it. You can use Boot Manager Pro to try CM9 & to learn how to use it refer to the users manual found on the devs website. There's a link to it in the Play Store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

housry23 said:


> CM9 doesn't have all the features in it yet. It is fast and stable, but if you want features it is not ready yet. If you like AOKP's features stick with it. You can use Boot Manager Pro to try CM9 & to learn how to use it refer to the users manual found on the devs website. There's a link to it in the Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Okay thx..might not try if all the features ain't baked in yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidRC1 said:


> Okay thx..might not try if all the features ain't baked in yet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah last I knew it was still pretty plain for CM. It will get more added obviously but it's been a slower process to clean up code and pull in the stuff they/users feel is most important.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

They're rebuilding from the ground up, so although frustrating, its a necessary and slow process. Cannot wait to daily CM again though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah last I knew it was still pretty plain for CM. It will get more added obviously but it's been a slower process to clean up code and pull in the stuff they/users feel is most important.


Agreed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CM has been working on things that are geared towards better OS security. They're adding in more secure features such as restricting the use of root for things. Root will be disabled by default and you can switch to enabled it for adb, for apps only or both.

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/security-and-you


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

What's up with that CM9 Kang?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

CM has been VERY slow, it's nothing like it used to be. AOKP has been blazing with the features and have just now slowed down to do a few bug fix releases. I'm sure that CM will be great once it gets back to where it used to be though. Seems like it is taking a while.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

superstargoddess said:


> CM has been VERY slow, it's nothing like it used to be. AOKP has been blazing with the features and have just now slowed down to do a few bug fix releases. I'm sure that CM will be great once it gets back to where it used to be though. Seems like it is taking a while.


I think that's just because they're trying to get it on a wide range of devices, but honestly that's all I can come up with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the info think I'll stay where I'm at

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I think that's just because they're trying to get it on a wide range of devices, but honestly that's all I can come up with
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thats why I think also. They support a TON of devices so first they have to make sure the devices can actually run ICS first before putting in features. The reason why AOKP and all those others roms have a ton of features is because they started making there roms on the nexus which had fully working ICS. So a lot of the devs that make the features can't test them yet because the don't have ICS on there device.

To the OP what features do you use in AOKP that you would have to have if you went to CM9?


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

By the time CM9 is complete the next Android OS will be out. CM ain't what it was AKOP is the new leader.

Bounced off towers by my Gnexus straight to your screen.


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Thats why I think also. They support a TON of devices so first they have to make sure the devices can actually run ICS first before putting in features. The reason why AOKP and all those others roms have a ton of features is because they started making there roms on the nexus which had fully working ICS. So a lot of the devs that make the features can't test them yet because the don't have ICS on there device.
> 
> To the OP what features do you use in AOKP that you would have to have if you went to CM9?


Change the soft keys weather n pull down notication I just like having the option to change what I want, colors, icons..etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't help but comment on the posts of "CyanogenMod isn't what it use to be". I can assure you that it is exactly what it always has been & they are not going to kang every feature from another ROM.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

poontab said:


> I can't help but comment on the posts of "CyanogenMod isn't what it use to be". I can assure you that it is exactly what it always has been & they are not going to kang every feature from another ROM.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

From my experience, I have had fewer stability issues and general "oddities" on CM9 than on AOKP. But, undoubtably, AOKP has more features. I really can't decide, I bop back and forth.







Reloaded ICS mod for CM9 really adds MANY missing UI enhancements for me. I really hope the mod continues to develop.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> I can't help but comment on the posts of "CyanogenMod isn't what it use to be". I can assure you that it is exactly what it always has been & they are not going to kang every feature from another ROM.


Qft.

(Off Topic: Why the hell can I still not "like/thank" through Tapatalk?)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> From my experience, I have had fewer stability issues and general "oddities" on CM9 than on AOKP. But, undoubtably, AOKP has more features. I really can't decide, I bop back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didnt they just name it cyanogenmodmod? Haha but no that looks pretty cool...


----------

